# Building a better beer glass



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sweet glass :hn



> Most Americans drink beer in V-shaped "shaker" glasses (so named because they're shaped like a cocktail shaker), whose main attribute is durability and ease of stacking behind a bar.
> 
> But does beer really taste its best in them? That's what Boston Beer (Charts) founder and chairman Jim Koch began to wonder last year during a talk with Jean-Michel Valette, who previously ran an arm of Robert Mondavi Winery and now sits on Koch's board. When Valette mentioned that different glasses enhance or detract from the flavor of wines, lightning struck: The same had to be true for beer.
> 
> ...


http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fort...05/8401280/index.htm?section=money_topstories


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhh, so curvy! :ss


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Lovely! :dr

Group buy?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Makes my mouth all ready for the beer run tomorrow afternoon


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I like them. My Guinness glasses are roughly that shape. Damn, that picture is making me thirsty.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The knowledge that a specific glass improves a beer has been around for a long time. In Belgium the bartender may refuse to serve you a specific beer not because they are out of it, but because they don't have the proper glassware to serve it in.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Very cool glassware. I like Sam Adams anyway it will be interesting to see if it tastes any different.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I find it a little hard to believe that Jim Koch has just realized this.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Commander Quan said:


> The knowledge that a specific glass improves a beer has been around for a long time. In Belgium the bartender may refuse to serve you a specific beer not because they are out of it, but because they don't have the proper glassware to serve it in.


Very true. When I see someone drinking beer from the bottle (Bud and Corona don't apply), I want to cringe. I told a friend of mine to grab a beer from the fridge, whatever he liked, and I see him sipping a Orval from the bottle. The horror I tell you

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/101/glassware.php


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Gregg said:


> Very true. When I see someone drinking beer from the bottle (Bud and Corona don't apply), I want to cringe. I told a friend of mine to grab a beer from the fridge, whatever he liked, and I see him sipping a Orval from the bottle. The horror I tell you]


I also hate this, my second biggest irk point is when someone serves me a beer in a glass they just pulled from the freezer. Somehow I get the feeling the brewer didn't intend to have his beer served with ice floating on top of it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Commander Quan said:


> I also hate this, my second biggest irk point is when someone serves me a beer in a glass they just pulled from the freezer. Somehow I get the feeling the brewer didn't intend to have his beer served with ice floating on top of it.


How about throwing a slice of orange into a perfectly yummy hefeweizen?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Gregg said:


> How about throwing a slice of orange into a perfectly yummy hefeweizen?


Thats #3

Followed closely behind by Jim Koch himself I both admire and and despise him at the same time, yes he makes good beer, yes he has done wonderful things for micro brewing in the US. Between Boston Beer Co. and Anchor Brewing they have started a revolution BUT enough with how great the guy is already.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Commander Quan said:


> Thats #3
> 
> Followed closely behind by Jim Koch himself I both admire and and despise him at the same time, yes he makes good beer, yes he has done wonderful things for micro brewing in the US. Between Boston Beer Co. and Anchor Brewing they have started a revolution BUT enough with how great the guy is already.


Jim is basically the God Father of the micro movement, but that does not mean we have to be a fan of his beer. There are some SA styles I like, and I much rather see a SA tap then some other American mass produced drivel, but for the most part I am not a big fan. I think we as beer lovers owe him his respect, but I certainly hear what your saying.


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

:dr I *NEED* THAT!! :dr


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

All they gotta do now is design a glass that never goes empty....


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Commander Quan said:


> I also hate this, my second biggest irk point is when someone serves me a beer in a glass they just pulled from the freezer. Somehow I get the feeling the brewer didn't intend to have his beer served with ice floating on top of it.


The local pub keeps all their pints chilled in a tub of ice. They know now to give me a glass off the shelf.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> The local pub keeps all their pints chilled in a tub of ice. They know now to give me a glass off the shelf.


I got used to drinking warm beir in Germany....worst part is I like it room temp -it has alot more flavorfull.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Come to think of it.......I don't think I ever saw ice served with any drink.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RETSF said:


> I got used to drinking warm beir in Germany....worst part is I like it room temp -it has alot more flavorfull.


Yeah, I have a small wine fridge that I store all my Belgium bombers in at 50 degrees. The complexity and flavors change drastically at a roomish temperature.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Commander Quan said:


> The knowledge that a specific glass improves a beer has been around for a long time. In Belgium the bartender may refuse to serve you a specific beer not because they are out of it, but because they don't have the proper glassware to serve it in.


That's the way it should be. My biggest pet peeve at restaurants is serving wine in the wrong glass and at the wrong temperature. Port, forget about it; no one knows how to present port. There's a beer and muscle chain around Montreal that breaks out all the stops serving beer; the glasses, preperation, pouring... You want to tip the bartender $5 a beer because he did so much effort to pour you a beer!

Jim Koch already knew what glass to serve his beer and is making an advetising campaign out of it. Do you think he would want to serve beer in a regular bar glass? Good for him, a real champion of the brew!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow, this has been common practice in European beers for ages! As has been mentioned, in most mainland european bars each beer has it's own specific glass, with it's own shape. Hmmmm..... in fact, many beers are served in what are considered cocktail style glasses, and I don't mean 'shaker' glasses (which over here called 'striaghts' or, if being used in conjunction with a shaker, a 'boston glass') I mean fancy cocktail glasses.... like funny shaped wine glasses.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

I wonder how hard it is to get a R & D job for Jim Koch. Also, I wonder how das boot rated in the list of perfect beer glasses.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

My wife got these cool Bodum glasses for Xmas from a friend that are handblown glasses -they're all one piece but they have a layer of air betwen the layers of glasses to insulate-they make great beer glasses if you have to actually hold on to your beer. I may try to post some pics if I get the chance.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Great posting Gregg. As a beer and ale lover I have never been able to understand why most bars serve all their beers in those V-shapeed 14 oz (pint) glasses. Wine has different shaped glasses for the diffferent types of wine. You dont drink port in a glass for a chilled white wine, so why a beer in any old glass??
I hate anything "in" my beer. Ice or fruit slices... :c My sister-in-law put a lime slice in a Miller Lite... I tell her she should just order a 7-UP.
I will tip a bartender extra, and let him/her know I appreciate it if they pull or pour a nice beer. Not some glass of foam that took them 5 seconds to pour.

From you avitar. look like a Yankee fan. Do you ever get some grief for liking a beer from Boston??


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Eine Glossen Bier - Bar Wench!!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Iceman said:


> From you avitar. look like a Yankee fan. Do you ever get some grief for liking a beer from Boston??


Nah, SA is actually served at the stadium funny enough!


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

Does anyone know of a site that lists what beers should be served at what temps? I get confused about that sometimes.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

yakc130 said:


> Does anyone know of a site that lists what beers should be served at what temps? I get confused about that sometimes.


This is a great site, check it out!

http://beeradvocate.com/


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

Sweeeeet! Thank you very much!


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Gregg said:


> Very true. When I see someone drinking beer from the bottle (Bud and Corona don't apply), I want to cringe. I told a friend of mine to grab a beer from the fridge, whatever he liked, and I see him sipping a Orval from the bottle. The horror I tell you
> 
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/101/glassware.php


I actually prefer to drink Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout from the bottle. Maybe it reduces the flavors to be more manageable for me? I like it in a glass and love it in a bottle.
:2


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

fizguy said:


> I actually prefer to drink Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout from the bottle. Maybe it reduces the flavors to be more manageable for me? I like it in a glass and love it in a bottle.
> :2


That's exactly what happens. Flavor and aroma are very closely linked and by drinking straight from the bottle, you are losing a great amount of the experience of the beer. Do what you like, but maybe you aren't man enough to handle a real beer like BBCS. jk


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I was drinking Brasserie Dupont Saison Dupont out of a Corsendonk glass (goblet/flute hybrid) the other night. Some would cry heresy, but it seemed like a better choice than a Chimay goblet. That's a nice drop of beer, that Saison Dupont, as I believe I might have mentioned before once or twice.

People say English beer is served at room temperature and it's simply not true. Traditionally, the beer was stored in the cellar, which is several degrees cooler than the bar, and pumped up by hand. You would normally be expected to drain your glass before it warmed up to room temperature.

+1 on the Beer Advocate site: an excellent resource.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> People say English beer is served at room temperature and it's simple not true. Traditionally, the beer was stored in the cellar, which is several degrees cooler than the bar, and pumped up by hand. You would normally be expected to drain your glass before it warmed up to room temperature.
> 
> +1 on the Beer Advocate site: an excellent resource.


I enjoy Saison Dupont as well. The same is red wine. Drinking it at room temperature makes it taste hot and kills the fruit. I like to maintain a 10-15 degree difference between serving temp and room temp.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

nortmand said:


> Do what you like


Phew, thanks for the permission! :ss


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

great info. ahhhh beer in a sweet glass.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> People say English beer is served at room temperature and it's simply not true. Traditionally, the beer was stored in the cellar, which is several degrees cooler than the bar, and pumped up by hand. You would normally be expected to drain your glass before it warmed up to room temperature.
> 
> +1 on the Beer Advocate site: an excellent resource.


10 - 12 C (50-54F) is the ideal cellar temperature. Room temperature is usually somewhere between 18C - 20C , so yes, not room temp.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Gregg said:


> The complexity and flavors change drastically at a roomish temperature.


Yeah... but down here in Georgia room temperature is around 90ºF from March to October!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> The knowledge that a specific glass improves a beer has been around for a long time. In Belgium the bartender may refuse to serve you a specific beer not because they are out of it, but because they don't have the proper glassware to serve it in.


:tpd:

Belgians treat beer like the French do wine. I have some specific glasses used for belgian beer and found them to be very good: less foaming and more aroma. We are seeing alot of specialty glassware around here since there is now a lot more imported draught in bars, pubs and restaurants.

Fun!:bl


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Commander Quan said:


> The knowledge that a specific glass improves a beer has been around for a long time. In Belgium the bartender may refuse to serve you a specific beer not because they are out of it, but because they don't have the proper glassware to serve it in.


:tpd: 
My Chimay goes in Chimay glasses, Duvel goes in my Duvel glass (I broke one), same for Mardesous.

There has long been specific glassware for various beer styles. There are great resources on the net for the glass shape best suited for specific beer types. A good starter article here: http://beeradvocate.com/beer/101/glassware.php

It is great Jim Koch finally figured this out but it is irritating that he thinks he can get away with presenting it as an original idea.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

RETSF said:


> All they gotta do now is design a glass that never goes empty....


:tpd:


----------

